# Air Evac 30 Down



## Too Old To Work (Aug 31, 2010)

Three dead in crash of Air Evac helicopter near Clinton

No patient on board. 

No other details yet.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 31, 2010)

the rash of recent flight downings seriously has me considering fixed wing transport as my future rather than HEMS.


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to fly right seat in B58s, B90s, and B200s part-time for local corporate and small charter ops and at one time I considered trying to ease back into aviation via EMS flying ops after finishing my EMTP.  The most fun I ever had in aviation was 10 hours in a Robinson R22 (never finished my rotor wing certs).  But talking with folks on the HEMS side and doing a bit of research convinced me the money and the fun aspect of aviation just isn't worth the risk for me because I now have a family who needs me healthy, breathing, and working. 

I admire the courage of those who work in this vital area, but I'm becoming a coward in my old age.


----------



## Too Old To Work (Aug 31, 2010)

Phlipper said:


> I admire the courage of those who work in this vital area, but I'm becoming a coward in my old age.



Wisdom, not cowardice.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 31, 2010)

Too Old To Work said:


> Wisdom, not cowardice.



So all of those nurses, medics, RT's, and physicians who choose to provide a needed level of medical care are unwise? Doubtful. Your continuous generalizations and singular grouping of all air medical personnel is getting really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing old.

Now is not the time, nor is this thread the place to put forth your personal views of ignorance. Let's have time to mourn our friends and co-workers, show respects for their efforts, and celebrate their life before you come strolling in here with your self promoted beliefs that will allegedly change the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing world.

RESPECT THOSE WHO SACRIFICED THEIR LIVES TO HELP SAVE OTHERS. 

Save your smartass comments until a more appropriate time.


----------

